# Need some serious advice please



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I need some help/advice please. When I got into the snow plowing business I started out with a Salt Dogg tailgate spreader. At the time, and being new in the business, that was all I could afford. It was the auger type, which always clogged. As I grew my business I was in need of a in bed v box spreader. After hours and hours of research, I decided to go with the Western Toronto electric pintle chain. It is only a year old and I have had nothing but problems with it. I have changed the control module at my own expense 3 times this season. I always get a du code, which means it is in dump mode. The western dealer is an hour drive from me, and it’s just easier to order then damn parts myself and get it running again. I am going to write Douglas Dynamics a letter asking them to help me out with all these costs that I should not have to pay because it is still under warranty. Western is also very slow at shipping out parts. I’ve been ordering them from Storks and paying next day air shipping because I just simply cannot be down. I have lost a few clients this season because I was trying to fix my spreader rather then being out working. So, I have decided to make a change in brand. I was looking at the Boss VBX. However I have heard bad things about them as well. The Salt Dogg is extremely popular, but I’ve heard that they are “the Northen Tool” version of equipment. Also, the auger type is very very popular. So here is what I’m asking my fellow plowsite friends...
What brand?
What model?
Auger or pintle?
Must be electric.
I use straight rock salt for spreading. 
I just can’t take the middle of the night repairs anymore. I need something dependable and realizable. Thank you in advance.!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You had 3 spreader modules fail with the same issue? 

#1) did you check the harness that I told you to in your other thread regarding that issue? I've never heard of a bad module failing in dump mode but anything is possible.

#2) if what you are saying is accurate, then one of the reasons that they require warranty work be done by a dealer is a dealer would have realized that 3 modules don't fail in the same way without some other issue that needed to be addressed. You would have to have a bad harness somewhere killing the modules or you are really, really, amazingly unlucky. I do understand that the dealer is not convenient for you.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> You had 3 spreader modules fail with the same issue?
> 
> #1) did you check the harness that I told you to in your other thread regarding that issue? I've never heard of a bad module failing in dump mode but anything is possible.
> 
> #2) if what you are saying is accurate, then one of the reasons that they require warranty work be done by a dealer is a dealer would have realized that 3 modules don't fail in the same way without some other issue that needed to be addressed. You would have to have a bad harness somewhere killing the modules or you are really, really, amazingly unlucky. I do understand that the dealer is not convenient for you.


Yes, I have replaced the wiring harness for the


cwren2472 said:


> You had 3 spreader modules fail with the same issue?
> 
> #1) did you check the harness that I told you to in your other thread regarding that issue? I've never heard of a bad module failing in dump mode but anything is possible.
> 
> #2) if what you are saying is accurate, then one of the reasons that they require warranty work be done by a dealer is a dealer would have realized that 3 modules don't fail in the same way without some other issue that needed to be addressed. You would have to have a bad harness somewhere killing the modules or you are really, really, amazingly unlucky. I do understand that the dealer is not convenient for you.


Yes, I have replaced every single wiring harness , with the exception of the one that goes under the truck(main harness). I have been on the phone with Douglas Dynamics trying to resolve the issue over the phone doing some tests....Even they are in "Ahhh". WTF. This is stupid. The only things that I have not replaced are.
1. Main wiring harness 
2. Chute motor
3. In cab controller 
Other then that... everything electrical had been replaced with factory parts.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you need a serious repair shop. The Tornadoes are at the top end of the quality and performance spectrum. Loved the Blizzard version I ran. For simplicity and reliability we run Hiniker spreaders but even those have faults.
Get it to a place that knows the Tornadoes inside and out. Get this problem fixed and you will love it.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Scott Taylor said:


> ... The only things that I have not replaced are.
> 1. Main wiring harness


That harness would be top of my list for inspection and replacement.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> I need some help/advice please. When I got into the snow plowing business I started out with a Salt Dogg tailgate spreader. At the time, and being new in the business, that was all I could afford. It was the auger type, which always clogged. As I grew my business I was in need of a in bed v box spreader. After hours and hours of research, I decided to go with the Western Toronto electric pintle chain. It is only a year old and I have had nothing but problems with it. I have changed the control module at my own expense 3 times this season. I always get a du code, which means it is in dump mode. The western dealer is an hour drive from me, and it's just easier to order then damn parts myself and get it running again. I am going to write Douglas Dynamics a letter asking them to help me out with all these costs that I should not have to pay because it is still under warranty. Western is also very slow at shipping out parts. I've been ordering them from Storks and paying next day air shipping because I just simply cannot be down. I have lost a few clients this season because I was trying to fix my spreader rather then being out working. So, I have decided to make a change in brand. I was looking at the Boss VBX. However I have heard bad things about them as well. The Salt Dogg is extremely popular, but I've heard that they are "the Northen Tool" version of equipment. Also, the auger type is very very popular. So here is what I'm asking my fellow plowsite friends...
> What brand?
> What model?
> Auger or pintle?
> ...


Where to start...

I do have all three brands. I still run my last Salt Mutt in my own truck... I know a nice little operation toward Chitcago and that's all he runs... If you get an after market controller they are pretty much a no brainier with one grease-able bearing on the auger and they work...

I think most people complain of the output of a auger as in volume, but once a property has been pushed I don't see the need for alot anyway but that's just me...

I have a couple Tornado's. New within last two years. They are a good spreaders but also have had some issues. I have had the spinner motors seize up... Worked intermittently. Pulled apart, greased spinner bearings and sprayed some WD40 in motor and it works again... I have not had any module issues on these. But overall if volume is your thing and you want electric then a pintle chain Tornado is it.

I have two Boss VBX's and they have been fine. I have not had module issues as others on here have had. Being auger their volume output is not the same as a Tornado. The only knock on them so far I have is any dry fine material will leak out the back... Gravity takes it out the spinner... They also have some safety feature issues with top grate causing errors on the controller etc...

I think overall they all have some pros and cons. I do like the Tornado's but I also like the simplicity of the auger spreaders and their ease of maintenance.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Scott Taylor said:


> Yes, I have replaced the wiring harness for the
> 
> Yes, I have replaced every single wiring harness , with the exception of the one that goes under the truck(main harness). I have been on the phone with Douglas Dynamics trying to resolve the issue over the phone doing some tests....Even they are in "Ahhh". WTF. This is stupid. The only things that I have not replaced are.
> 1. Main wiring harness
> ...


What was the part # of the harness coming off the spinner motor that your replaced?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might be worth the 1 hour drive, make an appointment ahead of time, at least for diagnostics


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I would get the v box examined. Surely you can get time between storms.

If not, I have had excellent performance from Fisher Steel Casters-same platform but stainless bodies.

I agree with the rest of the posts-you have a harness or wiring issue not a module issue. Something is causing a short or overload. No way 3 modules go bad like that on their own.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its pretty stressful handing it over to a dealer with a storm forecast but that stress is nothing compared to having it go down during a storm and not performing anyway.
Make some arrangements, have someone cover your salting, and plan our your down time. You'll save yourself years of your life, and customers won't be dissatisfied...
You might even find the dealer finds something simple and its back before you even know its gone.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its pretty stressful handing it over to a dealer with a storm forecast


I've heard that some wild and crazy people bring it in _before_ the next storm...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Theres always an event coming here....


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> What was the part # of the harness coming off the spinner motor that your replaced?





cwren2472 said:


> What was the part # of the harness coming off the spinner motor that your replaced?


I have replaced harness numbers..
78412/13
78415
78417


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We like the Western striker as an alternative to the Tornado. Similar in operation, but we don't have to mess around with lids, and the stainless steel bodies will last a long time. Only downside, is the amount of salt that gets left in the bed of the truck from the chain.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

FourDiamond said:


> We like the Western striker as an alternative to the Tornado. Similar in operation, but we don't have to mess around with lids, and the stainless steel bodies will last a long time. Only downside, is the amount of salt that gets left in the bed of the truck from the chain.


Same as the Steel Caster line-I'll be looking into a mod this summer to address that issue. If I make any headway I'll post about it.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I had an issue with my Vbx going into dump mode. I pulled the spade connectors and cleaned the corrosion and cut that crap out


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for everyones help and advice. The factory harness number 78417 was defective. I ordered and installed a new one that I ordered from Storks. It to was defective. Who would of thought? Just my luck lol. If anyone has the same issue that I had, this is how to fix. Pin letter "B" on plug "B" that plugs into the spreader module would to make a good contact when plugged into the module. You have to take a very small tool, such as a screwdriver, and bend the prong so that it it makes contact when plugged into the module. For whatever reason, all the prongs are centered in the plug for good connection EXEPT this particular one. Obviously there is a problem when making these at the factory since two new harness were defective. Im so very glad that I am back in business and again want to thank everyone again! Hopefully this will help if anyone if you need it. It will save you lots of time, frustration and money. I have gotten a return authorization to return all the parts that I ordered for a refund (minus shipping costs) to try to remedy this issue!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Minus shipping costs?

How considerate of them...they screw up several times and you still get stuck with part of the bill. 

PS We haven't used our Striker yet this year, but I was pleasantly surprised at it's performance last year considering the horrible luck I had with electrics prior.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Minus shipping costs?
> 
> How considerate of them...they screw up several times and you still get stuck with part of the bill.
> 
> PS We haven't used our Striker yet this year, but I was pleasantly surprised at it's performance last year considering the horrible luck I had with electrics prior.


Maybe this year you should try setting it inside the bed instead...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It sucks you had such a problem. Glad you got it figured out!!! Really do think it is a great product overall like previously stated!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe this year you should try setting it inside the bed instead...
> 
> View attachment 212715


Looks a little long and high


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe this year you should try setting it inside the bed instead...
> 
> View attachment 212715


Meh, just need to cut/remove the supports to get it to fix.

It's back in it's role as a backup or treating the ramps at the hospital. But, since I bought the second 5500 and had the extra UTG spreader I had on it, we have 5 trucks to spread now. And with 3 of them being Kummingseses, no real need for a backup. The fourth being the Sterling.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Looks a little long and high


It's easier to clean that way.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe this year you should try setting it inside the bed instead...
> 
> View attachment 212715


If it don't fit, you must acquit


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Looks a little long and high





Western1 said:


> Yea ok looks like more than it actually is tho


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Maybe this year you should try setting it inside the bed instead...
> 
> View attachment 212715


Trying to get a wider spread pattern out of an electric spreader ..


----------



## sNOwproblem1 (Oct 25, 2020)

I know what you mean. I'm in my 3rd year. When I started salting is when I really started making good money. I bought a used snowex sr210 from a friend for $150 . The same day I made $950 from salting alone. I'm still using tailgate spreaders because it's all I can afford. I got 2 trucks both with snowex spreaders. But I also have a brand new snowex for a backup just in case. Bagged salt is more expensive. But sure a better alternative than loosing accounts .
Might wanna get you a backup


----------



## number1fan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys I have having the opposite problem. I have a new western tornado bought new in July. After it’s 5th use it will not go into DU mode when the spinner assembly is removed. I am not able to dump the salt from the spreader without the spinner. Everything else is working fine. I have an appointment with storks on Monday hopefully they can figure it out…


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I really wanted to buy the vbx 6500 but it was almost 2x the cost of the salt mutt shpe 2000. I’m very impressed with my shpe 2000. I have ran a good amount of salt threw it this season. I just heard the controllers can go bad but honestly I’ve had 2 controllers go bad on my boss spreaders before in years past to.. so to each there own. There’s a lot of companies around here running salt mutt. The one guy down from me has I think 9 shpe 2000 and never has any issues..


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Like most things you get what you pay for, mostly. Most important thing is: 1. Have spares/dealer stock available and 2.knowledge of how to maintain/repair the units.


----------

